# Outlook Opens Links in Windows Explorer not Internet Explorer



## intlatjim (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm using Outlook 2003 Student and Teachers Edition. When I receive an email with a web link in it, upon clicking on it, outlook opens Windows Explorer, NOT Internet Explorer.

Obviously, most of the times I can highlight the link and copy and paste it into internet explorer, or hand type the url into internet explorer, but both methods are a pain. Occassionally, I will receive links that for some reason cannot be highlighted in order to be cut and paste.

Here is an example from the Tech Support Forum confirmation email:

Dear intlatjim, Thank you for registering at the Tech Support Forum. Before we can activate your account one last step must be taken to complete your registration. We do this to try and keep the spammers out.

Please note - you must complete this last step to become a registered member. You will only need to visit this url once to activate your account.

To complete your registration, please visit this url: _*link removed*_ 

This is an active hyperlink in the email itself. Upon clicking on it, it opens to My Documents, not Internet Explorer

I have tried right clicking hoping to see a "open with" option but no luck. This problem is severely limiting my ability to participate in a google group that I belong to.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Jim


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

What is the value of your *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\htmlfile\shell\open\command* Registry key?


----------



## intlatjim (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know! How would I go about finding that? I typed that in to a cmn prompt but the path was invalid.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry that I wasn't explicit enough; you have to Start > Run > type *regedit* > OK, to open the Registry Editor, and then navigate to the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\htmlfile\shell\open\command key (in the left pane of Registry Editor) and post back its value (you will see that on the right pane).


----------

